# Jeux sur IPAD



## Lunchbox01 (16 Décembre 2013)

Quels sont les meilleurs jeux a acheter?
De préfèrence MMO/RPG/Rpg tactic.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Majestixs (16 Décembre 2013)

En MMORPG je te conseille Order & Chaos Online.


----------

